# welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???



## ctsophia (10. Jan. 2011)

welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo an alle und nen gesundes neues Jahr 
Ich habe mir da fürs neue Jahr vorgenommen alles nen klein bisschen umzugestalten.
Also urzeit also wenns wieder wärmer wird läuft meien Filteranlage angeschlossen an eine Oase Aquamax 5500 mit nur einem Eingan und zusätzlich hatte/habe ich von Velda nach den Oberflächenskimmer ! Dieses System ist mir aber eindeutig zu wartungsintensiv also bin ich auf der Suche ... Also habe ich mir gedacht neue Pumpe mit zwei Ausgängen und daran nen neuen Skimmer ?!
Was würdet ihr vorschlagen welche Pumpe und welchen Skimmer könnte ich für mein Vorhaben benutzen????


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

:willkommen bei uns Teich-:crazy

wenn Du magst, stell Dich und deinen Teich + Filteranlage doch mal etwas näher vor, am Besten mit Fotos 

Zur Filterung ist die Aquamax ganz gut, ich selbst habe den Oase Stand Skimmer - allerdings nimmt der bei Anschluss meiner Aq. 6000 zuviel Kraft wech so dass ich eher überlege, den Skimmer nur Saisonbedingt im Frühjahr mit einer sep. Pumpe zu betreiben. Das würd ich dir auch empfhehlen, sowas z.B. für ne schmale mark - da ja kein Dauerbetrieb.

Ansonsten solltest Du schon über eine 8000er Aquamax oder höher nachdenken. Den Veldaskimmer kenn ich nicht - was ist denn so Wartungsintensiv ?


----------



## ctsophia (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

hmmm ... Bilder ??? muss ich wohl noch raussuchen ...
Also mein Teich den ich mir selbst gebuddelt habe ist so ca. 170 cm Tief an der tiefsten stelle und hatt glaube die Aussenmaße 2 mal 4 meter und ich glaube ich habe so ca. 7000 Liter H2O drinn!
Meine Filteranlage besteht aus der Oase Auamax 5500, als Vorfilter läuft bei mir nen Spaltsieb von Bofitec danach kommt das H2O dann in einen Biotec 10.1 welchen ich noch mit 100 __ Hel-x zusätzlich befüllt habe.
Und eben zusätzlich läuft noch der Velda-pond-skimmer. und dieses System möchte umplanen ;9 da ich alles über Spaltsieb laufen lassen möchte und demzufolge nur noch diesen reinigen möchte 
Eigentlich wohnen dann bei mir noch 5 kleine Kois.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

Hi Sophia,

9 od. 7000L sind leider auf Dauer meiner Meinung nach für 5 Kois zu wenig, ich denke da solltest Du dir Gedanken machen und etwas reduzieren. Also benutzt Du den Skimmer permanent ? Wenn Du den Skimmerkorb rausnimmst, könnten da Tiere reingesogen werden - also auch keine Lösung um den Dreck von der Teichoberfläche im Sieb landen zu lassen. Ich hätte da eben nur den Vorschlag den Skimmer saisonal zu betreiben.

PS: auf den Bilder kann man unter den Randsteinen die Teichfolie sehen, ich empfehle Dir diese abzudecken um sie vor der UV Strahlung zu schützen.


----------



## ctsophia (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

ich weiß ich weiß  ich werde sie dann auch reduzieren !! ja der Skimmer läuft permanent ... wenn man den Korb rausnimmt dann bleibt auch kein Schmutz hängen  unter dem Korb ist solch ein Stück Japanmatte die alles rausfiltert und sich auch ziemlich schnell zusetzt  daher will ich ja auch umplanen  Das mit der Teichfolie weiß ich ja auch ... aber ich will sowieso in 2-3 jahren richtig umbauen 
Habt ihr denn keine weiteren Ideen welche anderen Pumpen mit zwei Eingängen auf dem Markt sind???


----------



## Stoer (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

Ich nehme nur Oase-Pumpen aus der ECO Serie.
Wenn Dir der Schwimmskimmer zu reinigungsintensiv ist (bin der gleichen Meinung), dann bleibt nur ein Rohrskimmer.

Die beste Option ist, nach dem Teichumbau einen geflanschten Skimmer im Erdreich zu verbuddeln.


----------



## ctsophia (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

es gibt also wohl wirklich keine billigere/andere Pumpe die dieses Vorhaben schaffen können???
und welchen Rohrskimmer kannst du da empfehlen???


----------



## Stoer (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

http://www.sk-teichtechnik.de/skimmer/106-rohrskimmer-200.html


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

nö, ich kenne keine, außer Du findest vielleicht ein chin. Nachbau. Wenn Du die Filtermatte wechlässt, gehen doch die Stoffe die durch das Korbsieb wandern auf dein Spaltsieb ? Ich verstehe denn Sinn dieser Matte nicht , außer natürlich um zu verhindern dass da Kleintiere reingesogen werden. Und wie gesagt, wenn Du beides über eine Pumpe laufen lassen möchtest, muss es eine stärker dimensionierte sein.


----------



## ctsophia (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

verstehst du nicht ??? ich glaube da hast du was überlesen  der Skimmer ist ein system für sich ... er ist NICHT verbunden mit dem Rest der Filteranlage ... daher will ich ja auch umplanen


----------



## Nori (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

Eigentlich kannst du jede stärkere Pumpe für dein Vorhaben hernehmen - du musst halt nur das Gehäuse aufdremeln oder die Pumpe ohne Gehäuse verwenden.
Die Ansaugöffnungen der meisten Pumpen haben auch ein Außen-oder Innengewinde und das muss halt dann entsprechend adaptiert werden - mann kann so nach einem Y-Stück 2 Absperrhähne verbauen, so dass man jeden "Zweig" unabhängig vom anderen regulieren kann. Die eine Leitung geht dannn zum Skimmer und auf die andere Leitung setzt man einen Vorfilter oder Unterwassserfilter.
Solche Teile bekommst du z.B. bei Koiland-Kehr (hab da schon öfter eingekauft - sehr freundliche und kompetente Leute) 

Ansonsten hat FIAP auch noch solche Pumpen im Programm - bestimmt so gut wie die Oase-Teile aber halt auch nicht "chinesisch" im Preis.
http://www.fiap.de/pdf/Garten10.pdf  - schau im Katalog auf S. 1 ff 

Gruß Nori


----------



## koifan11 (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

Hallo 

seh doch mal bei gartenteichfilter-koi.de rein. Da gibt es eine GTF Serie der Filter ist gerade für kleinere Teiche super geeignet. Ich selber habe auch so einen, da hast Du verschiedene Filtermaterialien (Bioballs, grob Filtermatte, Japanmatte und eine feine Filtermatte) Da bleibt der Schmutz hängen. Den Filter kannst Du dann mit ner ganz normalen Pumpe betreiben.


----------



## Nori (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

@ koifan11:
Ich habe es so verstanden, dass ctsophia einen Skimmer zusätzlich mit der Filterpumpe betreiben will - das hat also nichts mit dem Filter zu tun..

Gruß Nori


----------



## ctsophia (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

Genauso habe ich es auch gemeint


----------



## koifan11 (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

Ach sorry hatte ich falsch verstanden. 

Was ist denn mit einer IZUMI Pumpe? Sind im Preis-Leistungsverhältnis echt gut und da gibt es ja auch verschiedene Modelle von.

LG


----------



## Ulli (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

Hallo,

also ich habe den Oase Standskimmer mit einer eigenen 5.500 er Pumpe in Betrieb und er läuft damit sehr gut. Der Skimmer steht auf dem Boden und hat so eine kleine Plattform unten dran, in die Steine kommen und dort kann man sehr gut auch eine Pumpe mit reinkleben. 

Der Skimmer benötigt ca. 4.000 l/h um richtig zu saugen und ich würde empfehlen ihn auch über eine eigene Pumpe laufen zu lassen, dann kann man zum Füttern oder Reinigen etc. auch mal abschalten. 

Wenn ich den Skimmer laufen habe, saugt er das Futter gleich wieder weg, was die Fische dann doof finden :crazy

Von chin. Billigpumpen rate ich ab, habe 3 Stück gekauft und alle waren nach kurzer Zeit defekt, laut oder mechanisch (Gehäuse) angegammelt. Macht in Summe dann gleich viel Euronen wie was Richtiges zu kaufen.

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

Hallo ctsophia,
für Deinen Fall halte ich die Anschaffung einer zweiten Pumpe (oder keiner, und die Ableitung des "Skimmer-Wassers" zum Filter) als die preiswerteste Wahl.
Anderenfalls hängt die Pumpenwahl von Deinen Gegebenheiten ab, die ich nicht recherchiert habe- sorry.
Im Falle eines Schwerkraftsystems kommt ein Modell a la Oase Optimax o. ä.  Frage - ab 10000 l/h Pumpleistung und bis 0,5m effektive Förderhöhe optimal. Dieses System benötigt große Querschnitte (>40 mm pro Strang, >50 mm zur Pumpe im Falle einer kurzen Leitung, sonst größer). Der Nutzen liegt in einer el. Leistung deutlich unterhalb 100W.
Wenn der Filter gut einen Meter über Teichniveau steht, oder ein Bachlauf zu bedienen ist, dann sind Pumpen mit 2-4 m Förderhöhe die bessere Wahl. Die Pumpleistung bleibt (10000 l/h), der Strombedarf liegt um die 100W.
Da 1W elektrische Leistung etwa 2€ bei 24/7-Betrieb kostet, kannst Du selbst abschätzen, ab wann sich ein System lohnt bzw. fraglich wird. Als Lebensdaure einer (guten) Pumpe würde ich 5 Jahre ansetzen.


----------



## Schaffi (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

Auch wenns schon ein wenig älter ist. 

In der letzten Saison hab ich eine Pumpe betrieben, die nur für die Filterung sorgte. 
Dies möchte ich nun ändern, ich brauche eine Pumpe ( am besten eine die ich im Wasser versenken kann ) die mindestens zwei Anschlüsse zum Ansaugen hat, ich möchte damit zum einen, einen Skimmer und zum anderen am Boden absaugen können. Leider weiß ich nicht wie sich so eine Pumpe nennt, daß es sie gibt weiß ich allerdings schon  

Wäre sehr nett, wenn mit einer mal sagen kann wie sich die Art der Pumpe nennt. Vielleicht will ja auch jemand eine loswerden. 

Achja, sie sollte eine Saugleistung von ca. 5000l/Std haben und ca. 3m höhe überbrücken können und wenn sie dann noch weniger als 250W frisst, dann ist das genau das was ich mir vorstelle  

Vielen Dank im vorraus und mit freundlichem Gruß und ein frohes neues wünschend 
Stefan


----------



## Olli.P (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

Hallo Stefan,

guck mal hier ist bislang der günstigste Oa.e Händler den ich finden konnte. 

Allerdings haben die Pumpen auch hier noch ihren Preis...... 

Und ob dir dann bei 3m Förderhöhe die 6000er reicht kann ich grad ned beurteilen.............


----------



## Stoer (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*



UlliW schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich habe den Oase Standskimmer mit einer eigenen 5.500 er Pumpe in Betrieb und er läuft damit sehr gut. Der Skimmer steht auf dem Boden und hat so eine kleine Plattform unten dran, in die Steine kommen und dort kann man sehr gut auch eine Pumpe mit reinkleben.



Hallo Ulli,
und womit ist der Pumpenausgang verbunden ?
Fließt das angesaugte Wasser in einen Filter oder einfach in den Teich ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*



UlliW schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Skimmer laufen habe, saugt er das Futter gleich wieder weg, was die Fische dann doof finden :crazy
> 
> Von chin. Billigpumpen rate ich ab, habe 3 Stück gekauft und alle waren nach kurzer Zeit defekt, laut oder mechanisch (Gehäuse) angegammelt. Macht in Summe dann gleich viel Euronen wie was Richtiges zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Hi Ulli,

wie wärs denn wenn Du einen Futterring selber baust, großen 3/4 Schlauch (schwarz od. durchsichtig) und die Enden mit einem Doppelschlauchtüllchen verbindest und per Angelsehne im Futterzielgebiet befestigst. Wenn der zu viel auf der WW Oberfläche schwimmt hilft es vielleicht, etwas Sand reinzufüllen.

Die Billigpumpen haben warscheinlich kein gutes Keramikschneckchen eingebaut und sind somit sicher schnell verschlissen.


----------



## Ulli (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*



Stoer schrieb:


> Hallo Ulli,
> und womit ist der Pumpenausgang verbunden ?
> Fließt das angesaugte Wasser in einen Filter oder einfach in den Teich ?



Hallo,

der Pumpenausgang geht in einen kleinen Durchlauffilter mit groben Matten und dann über so einen Art "Mini-Wasserfall" wieder in den Teich (auf den Bilder in meinem Profil als Steinhaufen zu erkennen). Macht ja wenig Sinn ungefiltert wieder in den Teich zu leiten.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Ulli (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hi Ulli,
> 
> wie wärs denn wenn Du einen Futterring selber baust, großen 3/4 Schlauch (schwarz od. durchsichtig) und die Enden mit einem Doppelschlauchtüllchen verbindest und per Angelsehne im Futterzielgebiet befestigst. Wenn der zu viel auf der WW Oberfläche schwimmt hilft es vielleicht, etwas Sand reinzufüllen.
> 
> Die Billigpumpen haben warscheinlich kein gutes Keramikschneckchen eingebaut und sind somit sicher schnell verschlissen.



Hallo Ralf,

klar - Futterring oder ähnliches geht auch, dann kann man den Skimmer laufen lassen. Sieht halt nicht so schön aus und wenn ein dicker Fisch im Futterring randaliert, geht halt Futter verloren. Kommt auch darauf an, wo man füttert und wo der Skimmer positioniert ist. Bei mir ist das direkt nebeneinander und so schalte ich 10 min. den Skimmer ab und alle können in Ruhe plantschen und fressen  

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Schaffi (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> guck mal hier ist bislang der günstigste Oa.e Händler den ich finden konnte.
> 
> ...




Danke Oli, sowas hab ich gesucht.


----------



## Gerit (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

Sorry das ich hier noch mal so reinplatze!
Aber das Thema passt ganz gut zu meiner Frage!
Ich möchte einen Aquaskim 40 mit einer 3000 l/h fördernden Pumpe betreiben!
Meint ihr das würde Sinn machen oder ist die Pumpenleistung stark unterdimensioniert?
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Nori (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: welche Pumpe - welcher Skimmer ???*

Das ist meiner Meinung nach etwas wenig - da bist du ja wieder im Schwimmskimmer-Bereich von der Leistung her.
Ich würde mindestens ne 5-6000-er anschließen.

Gruß Nori


----------

